# Little Cottonwood Creek Brookies



## doody

All the talk about the Cottonwood canyons got me itching to go for only the 2nd time this year, the first being before high water. I've only ever caught rainbows out of that creek so I was pleasantly surprised to find nearly every hole I tried housing a handful of beautiful brookies. One nice sized hole in particular gave up more than a dozen of 8-10" brookies before it shut down. Total count for 4 hours was above 30, mostly the same size but a couple of nice surprises. I researched the stocking reports and I couldn't find any info regarding the stocking of Little Cottonwood with brookies. Any info people?

I've got some decent phots but I'm not sure how to attach them? Help?


----------



## flyguy7

I may be incorrect but I believe the brookies in there are self sustaining. I have caught them super small with perfect fins that would normally be worn down in a hatchery raceway. The closer you fish to the resorts, the more brookies you find. Silver Lake is absolutely chuck full of them.

To attach photos all you have to do is click the "upload attachment" button below the message box (below and left of the save, preview, and submit buttons), use the browse button to find the file on your computer, and then click "Add the file."


----------



## troutgass

Howdy Doody,

I went to post this and somebody beat me to the "how to post pictures" 

For me the easiest way is to get a free account on something like photobucket. After uploading your pictures to photobucket, you can put the mouse over a picture and it will have codes for different applications to use that picture. Use the img code and copy that into your post. You can use Photobucket for other places and needs as well.

Hope that helps. Looking forward to seeing your pics... I didn't know there were brookies there.


----------



## doody

Thanks for the help yall. I'll post up some pics tomorrow when I find the **** cord. Its cool that those brookies are self sustaining. I didn't think they looked like planters but I fished the same holes that I always do and have never caught a brookie in that creek. Weird. Then today it seemed every hole that could possibly hold a fish had brooks in it so the only conclusion that I could come up with was that it was recently stocked.

And flyguy, I think Silver Lake is up Big Cottonwood canyon?? Little Cottonwood is the one that goes to Alta and Snowbird. The only thing I've ever caught in Big Cottonwood canyon are browns. Either way, nice to have two nice little fisheries so close to home that surprisingly see little traffic.


----------



## flyguy7

O|* i'm an idiot! I read it wrong and thought you were talking about big cottonwood, not little. Sorry to confuse you with my inability to read!


----------



## troutscout

Any info about Brookies so close to the Wasatch front is going to be closely guarded and for a good reason. Like you have found out there are places near by so it's not some big secret but it I personally wouldn't parade the info around the net.


----------



## Daveoutside

has anyone tried fishing Little Cottonwood Creek west of I-15?


----------



## brookieguy1

Daveoutside said:


> has anyone tried fishing Little Cottonwood Creek west of I-15?


I'm not sure how many years ago it happened but LCC has been severely dewatered a ways below the water treatment plant. It has drastically reduced the amount of year-round water that goes downstream. I ride TRAX, and while I'm traveling north-south I cross all three, Little Cottonwood, Big Cottonwood, and Millcreek. Millcreek and BCC have much more and better quality water than LCC. In fact, I know both Big Cottonwood and Millcreek have good trout fishing from the mouth of the canyons to the Jordan River. You may have to pick and choose your spots, but there are plenty of fish.
Little Cottonwood, however, barely trickles and is sickly looking water from the Jordan River up to a quarter mile below Wasatch Boulevard.


----------



## spencerD

There's a lake, a Cecret Lake (see what I did there?) at the top of LCC that's frequented by hikers and little kids. There's some brookies in there. Not sure if they were planted there a while ago or what, but they probably got down into the rest of the stream from there.


----------



## brookieguy1

spencerD said:


> There's a lake, a Cecret Lake (see what I did there?) at the top of LCC that's frequented by hikers and little kids. There's some brookies in there. Not sure if they were planted there a while ago or what, but they probably got down into the rest of the stream from there.


I think it's pronounced "Kekret". I didn't know there were brookies in there though. Big 'ole slab-siders right?


----------



## brookieguy1

There are brookies in many of the mountain streams throughout the state. Tough to tell when they were originally stocked. One thing for sure, once planted, they can survive and fill a niche.
Though not native, and seldom grow large, I don't complain about brookies in our mountain streams. Just as good as cutts, browns or 'bows in my opinion.


----------



## hondodawg

I live on little cottonwood creek. It's bone dry in the 2000 east area. All the water is diverted in the mouth of the canyon. They did flush it for a few hours last week.


----------

